# 9 rabbits need re-homing NW Indiana (ages and breeds vary)



## PeytonCara (Sep 26, 2013)

Before you read this and think 'what the heck is this chick doing with 9 rabbits to begin with' this is the story. My friend and I have went looking for jobs back when we were 15 years old. Being animal lovers, we went straight to the local pet store. (Pet store is a loose term for this place, lots of people use it as a place to dump unwanted animals) The owner was an older man and it broke our hearts when he told us he would love to hire us, but he could not afford workers. The place was a wreck and he was doing it all on his own, so we just started coming in and cleaning up on our spare time. Fast forward 4 years and now we are both freshman in college. During our years volunteering, we quickly found out that rabbits were the most common species that was dumped at this place, not only that, but they always looked so depressed. Soooooo.. we went to my friends house and built a huge rabbit rescue in her basement. We have 8 different pens and lots of used cages we use to keep the rabbits in, and we made a huge rabbit run so they can their daily hops in. We put our money together to feed, spay/neuter/and pay for vet visits. We have been pretty successful at re-homing them so far, but after a year and a half of doing this we have pretty much used up all of our resources and we have not been able to find willing homes lately, so I thought I'd post on here and see if anyone was interested in giving homes to any of these lovely little bunnies. We are willing to drive a few hours in each direction.




Here we have Momma and the girls. The two on the left are "the girls" and Momma is the on the right. Momma was dropped off at the pet store a year ago with a male rabbit(who is already adopted out). She gave birth to a litter not long after we got her. She is VERY sweet, and pretty much gets along with any rabbit girl or boy we have paired her with so far. We would like "the girls" to be adopted out together, they are bonded (not spayed). However, their trio works together quite lovely so if you want all three there will be no problems. If the mom gets adopted by herself, we would like to see her paired with another rabbit. She is very sociable with other bunnies.




These are "the boys". Six months old, not neutered. They are bonded and must be adopted together. Very calm and nice rabbits once they get warmed up to you. They spend a lot of time flopped next to each other.





http://s46.photobucket.com/user/tatertot316/media/DSC00188.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
^More pics of the boys!




This is Santa. Santa is 8 years old and reaching the end of his days. He is an old, grumpy man, but he deserves a good home to call his own before his time comes. He was in a shelter for a very long time, someone adopted him, and then dropped him off at our place. He was filthy, infested with fleas, and his toenails were extremely long. We did adopt him out, however, the people returned him to us a week later. In the short time we have had him he has made so much progress. I think he has potential to be a good rabbit, he just needs a patient owner. He is not neutered, and too old to undergo operation. He is quite a joy to watch hop around, and he is much nicer outside of his cage.




We do not have a lot of information on this pretty lady who was dropped off at the petstore. She is sort of skittish around people, but I think in the right home she would blossom. Not sure on her age, but we did get her spayed. She is really pretty and is pretty good with being handled. 




There's another pic of her.




Here is another one of our newest buns. He is a male, not neutered, and he is a great rabbit. His owner was a high schooler who dropped him off because she said she didn't have time for him anymore.




This is our newest member. He is a beautiful black mini lop who is adorable. I cannot say much on his personality because he has only been with us for a few days. He is not neutered, and is under a lot of stress from his move so I am waiting for him to adjust before I make assumptions about his temperament.

If you have any questions about just let me know. I'm sure I left some details out somewhere. Thank you all!


----------



## PeytonCara (Sep 26, 2013)

*Breeds not breads in my title, lol. In a hurry I'm sorry for the typo! ahah


----------



## kmaben (Sep 26, 2013)

Awww poor Santa. I like the grumpy ones. Good luck to you. That's a pretty nice set up you have going on.


----------



## PeytonCara (Sep 26, 2013)

I know, the poor little guy. And thank you! We had to get pretty creative to come up with it!


----------



## Rockyrocko (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope they find homes. Wish there was more people like you that help unwanted and neglected animals. 


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## PeytonCara (Sep 26, 2013)

Me to, me to. They all really deserve it. Plus we are completely full at the moment, and the end of summer and a couple months after Easter are always our BUSIEST months where we get the most rabbits. We are expecting a lot more to come, sadly.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 26, 2013)

You guys started this at age 15? Dang, I hope you put that on your college apps! The most I did at that age was hand-rearing a baby budgie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2013)

ray:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 26, 2013)

Aw, thanks to both of you for your initiative and big hearts. I'm sure many rabbits have gone on to find good homes through you! 
Best wishes


----------



## Kittiebot (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeez good for you guys! At your age I was more interested in going out with boys. Good luck finding homes for your buns!


----------



## PeytonCara (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow thanks for the support you guys! It's kinda funny you say about boys because we have both been in long term relationships since this started and our boyfriends totally love rabbits too. We couldn't do it without them, we come up with the ideas how to lay out the pen designs and then they build it for us. And we both went to colleges around the area and commute cause we didn't have it I'm us to stop what we started! Ahah.


----------



## Littlerex (Sep 29, 2013)

Santa is so cute.. I wish sometimes I could travel overseas just to adopt pets! I hope you find them the loving homes they deserve. And well done to you both for creating such a lovely little rescue!  good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

